# Your favorite store bought cookie ?



## IKE (Nov 12, 2016)

Ever since I was a kid (yes, I was a kid once) I've always liked the original plain ole Chips Ahoy and Oreos......I'm not that fond of the newer soft & chewy Chips Ahoy or the Oreos with 'double stuff'. 

Ever so often I will get a hankering for Nabisco Fig Newtons but being a self professed chocoholic Chips Ahoy and Oreos are my hands down all time favorites.

Got a favorite store bought cookie ?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 12, 2016)

I like them all and it shows, LOL!!!

I guess my all time favorite is the oatmeal peanut butter sandwich from the Girl Scouts, Do-si-dos.

If I'm having people in for milk and cookies I pick up one of these samplers from Pepperidge Farms.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 12, 2016)

I love double chocolate Milanos the most of all of the flavors. To me, it's the perfect combination of filling and delicious light cookie. These days I'm only going to look at them wistfully in the store while I pay attention to keeping daily sugars under 25g. I'm not even prediabetic, but I'm challenging myself to a very low sugar way of life. It is quite a challenge.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 12, 2016)

I never met a cookie that I didn't like - Will Rogers???


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 12, 2016)

Being a chocoholic myself, I love those Little Schoolboy Cookies.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 12, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 33411
> 
> View attachment 33412



I love the ginger thins and they come in that individual serving sized package, LOL!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2016)

" *I love the ginger thins and they come in that individual serving sized package, LOL!!*!"

Yup, that's about right, Aunt Bea, :goodone:  But, they're so tasty!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2016)

I love these, too-


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 12, 2016)

When I was a kid in the 50's I loved the little marshmallow sandwich cookies, They had a plain vanilla cookie with a marshmallow in between. Our Woolworth's store had a great bakery and I loved their Linzer cookies, A&P had good store brand cookies, big round cookies with peanut halves on top and also ones with hard pink and white icing. A&P is out of business here and their bakery was the first part of the store to go.  In later years I loved Pepperidge Farm Bordeaux cookies which I manage to duplicate with rice flour because of my gluten free diet.  Once a year,at Christmas, I absolutely have to have a Pfeffernusse cookie. The ones with powdered sugar not the hard icing. Stella Dora makes the best ones which I find funny being they are a German cookie.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2016)

We used to buy these a lot and liked them, now when we do get a store bought cookie it's usually the big Pepperidge Farm cookies.  My husband likes the Oreo Thins now and then.   Blondie, we bought a lot of those Petit Ecolier cookies over the years too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 12, 2016)

I miss a commercial baker called Peek Freans, they made several varieties of tea biscuits in small packages that were just right for a treat now and them.  I have not seen them in our local markets in many years.


----------



## Lon (Nov 12, 2016)

I have always been fond of Nabisco Honey Grahms since I was a little guy. Still love to crush them in a bowl of milk.


----------



## ceesue (Nov 12, 2016)

Chocolate Pinwheel filled with marshmallow. Love these although I haven't eaten one in years!


----------

